# Employment website



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi,

I'm moving to Cochrane, Alberta, later this year and I want to seek employment before I arrive. Is it comon in Canada for jobs to be advertised online? Is there one or a couple of major job seeking websites?

Thanks to anyone who can help point me in the right direction.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Free Jobs Database jobbank.ca
Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But it will be difficult to find a job if you are not already here...


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well at least I can look at what types of jobs are available and what pay is offered before I arrive. I'm trying to think positively about the move.

Thanks G-Mo.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That's the spirit!


----------



## eckmeister (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree, it appears very difficult to find work in Canada when you are still in the UK.
We are PR ( landed @TO, stayed a while, and came back to close our affairs) and I have found it very annoying that I rarely get an acknowledgment that my resume has even been received. 
The response, if any, is 'PR and you are still in Scotland?'
This has not deterred us, we are going to Edmonton this Spring. 

I have not doubt that there are plenty of employment opportunities there, and as a professional engineer, I will find work, but its not encouraging that there appears to be so many opportunities but minimal responses. 
I dont know if the initial resume screening is automated and if its from overseas then its archived in the bin?

Cant wait for our new adventure to begin.

Good Luck
Alex


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Have been in Vancouver since last April and my wife and I are both working now. Be warned the recruitment practices are different to the uk and a reply is rarely received. Together we must have applied for over thirty jobs and never got any acknowledgement even when in the country. You will get there but don't expect much in the way of replies I got one thanks but no thanks.


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

I've found wowjobs to be helpful, it's more of a search engine that shows results from different sites.


----------



## Simon9999 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Job Boards*

In my experience I've found it more productuve and efficient to go directly to the Home web pages of the companies and firms you might be interested in working for. Whether it be engineering, applied science or any other professional or technical job those companies often advertise directly on their websites. The other place is on the websites of the professional and technical associations that are associated with the different professions. The big "jobs galore" websites, that usually have some kind of fee, are not the best place to look...at least not in my experience.

Try this link...you can search by province or by company.

Environmental Jobs and Careers

This covers a wide range of technical and professional jobs.


----------



## suekimberly (Aug 5, 2011)

angel363 said:


> Well at least I can look at what types of jobs are available and what pay is offered before I arrive. I'm trying to think positively about the move.
> 
> Thanks G-Mo.


Love the attitude. Although it's really true that it's hard to find one when you are still not here, there are actually alternatives to Workopolis. This means more jobs to look at and a much wider (global) approach. This doesn't limit you to where you are currently located.

I hope you find the job that fits you, angel!


----------

